# Basic poodle grooming questions



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

We are interested in getting a standard poodle as our next family pet (our rough collie had to be put down earlier this year).

I've never owned a poodle before, and I know the coat of a rough collie is going to be very different from our collie! I don't believe we'll do heavy grooming ourselves, such as clipping, shaving, etc. I know this means we will need to take our poodle to a professional groomer fairly often, though I'd like to hear suggestions as to how frequently this needs to be done.

We will also likely keep our future poodle in a short, non-showy cut. What I would also like to know is what we will need to do as maintenance in between professional groomings. What needs to be done on a daily basis, and what equipment (types of brushes, etc) will I need?

Also, is there any difference in difficulty or frequency of grooming based on coat color? I read elsewhere on the forum that apricots tend to have straighter hair and blacks have thicker hair. I don't know how true this is or how it would affect grooming.

Sorry if this is covered elsewhere. I went through each page in this grooming forum, but it seemed most everything was geared toward those that do their own cutting, shaving, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

I believe what most people suggest for professional grooming is 6-8 weeks. In between, depending on what length of coat you have you probably need to do brushing and combing. A gentler type slicker brush and a greyhound comb is what most people use on poodles. I think that pin brushes are usually only for longer coats. 
Poodles also need to be bathed more frequently than other breeds. The amount of time in between baths depends on the dog and amount of coat, show dogs with the enormous amounts of hair are generally bathed every week, but pet poodles can go a while longer.

I don't know about the different colors.

I don't have a poodle, or even a dog, right now but I intend to adopt one in the future and as I plan to do all the grooming myself I've been reading up on it.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

What do u want yr dog to look like? 

Some of the dogs in this forum are kept in exquisite shape . . groomed every or every other day.

My guy is in a basic 'hunting' clip and gets groomed once every four to six weeks. Either by a lady just down the street, or out at the kennels when we get together in the 'spa' for a group grooming.

How much grooming do I do??? None. I couldn't get a brush or comb thru his hair . . . even if my life depended on it!


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> What do u want yr dog to look like?
> 
> Some of the dogs in this forum are kept in exquisite shape . . groomed every or every other day.
> 
> ...


What does a hunting clip look like?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

pieces of arzt said:


> What does a hunting clip look like?


I think that there's really no such thing as a 'Hunting Clip'. IMO its a catch-all term for a dog that's not in a recognized Show Clip but just left to go curly. 

Here's my guy just after his latest 'haircut'.










Or look up some posts in here by 'Hank' to see what another hunting and fishing companion looks like.


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> I think that there's really no such thing as a 'Hunting Clip'. IMO its a catch-all term for a dog that's not in a recognized Show Clip but just left to go curly.
> 
> Here's my guy just after his latest 'haircut'.
> 
> Or look up some posts in here by 'Hank' to see what another hunting and fishing companion looks like.


My neighbor's standard poodle looks something like this. The hair on her dog might be a tad longer. 

I would prefer something on the short side and lower maintenance, but I'm not totally opposed to having a little bit of "show" on occasion (like poms on the feet, tail).


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

pieces of arzt said:


> I'm not totally opposed to having a little bit of "show" on occasion (like poms on the feet, tail).


Oh absolutely! Yr probably gonna take some time, and a few groomings, to arrive at yr 'perfect' groom.

I should say that I'm not completely happy with his look at the moment. I want grow out the tail . . and now that his face has grown out a bit he looks a little too much like a 'doodle'. So I'm goin' for the shaved face next time. 

And then I might try sumthin' else after that . . who knows?  lol


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Compared to "Countryboy," I guess we could be "Cityboy." :smile:

Our mini Beau gets a professional groom every four weeks. That's when he gets bathed, too, though if he gets particularly scruffy, he might go to the groomer's in between for just a bath. He's a pet, not a show dog, and we keep him in a clip that's kind of in between a short hunting or "kennel clip" and a really fancy cut like the continentals you see on show poodles. Right now he's in a Miami for the summer; we'll let him grow out to a lamb clip in the winter.

It all depends on what you want, where you live, and what your life style is like. We live in a relatively new suburb in Southern California, and Beau mostly stays in our house, or out in our very small fenced backyard, where he has few opportunities to get dirty. He's also quite fastidious by his own choice -- we are so lucky!

As for daily upkeep, I spend a few minutes combing Beau's long fluffy ears every day, and try to take a comb to the rest of him at least every couple of days. Basic tools are a metal poodle comb with wide-spaced teeth and a slicker brush. For a dog like ours that sees a pro regularly, it's not a lot of work, really. The trade off is $$. We are blessed with a fabulous groomer located nearby, who charges a very reasonable $45 for a full groom and $20 for an in between bath. That's for a mini, though; I assume standards cost a bit more. We're not rich by any means, but for us, it's totally worth every penny.

Just wait until the first time your sweet baby comes home from the groomer looking fabulous, feeling perfectly soft and fluffy, and smelling wonderful. Ah yes, nothing like it!


----------



## pieces of arzt (Jul 30, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Compared to "Countryboy," I guess we could be "Cityboy." :smile:
> 
> Our mini Beau gets a professional groom every four weeks. That's when he gets bathed, too, though if he gets particularly scruffy, he might go to the groomer's in between for just a bath. He's a pet, not a show dog, and we keep him in a clip that's kind of in between a short hunting or "kennel clip" and a really fancy cut like the continentals you see on show poodles. Right now he's in a Miami for the summer; we'll let him grow out to a lamb clip in the winter.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Any particular recommendations for a metal poodle comb and slicker brush?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

pieces of arzt said:


> Thank you. Any particular recommendations for a metal poodle comb and slicker brush?


First off, pro grooming tools are totally worth every penny. You'll buy it once, and use it forever. I love our Chris Christensen combs. We have two, a coarse #004 "poodle comb" that I use constantly and a finer #001 that is nice to have, but less essential. I'm still looking for a really good slicker. Do a forum search and you'll find opinions on those.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Here is the clip I keep my poodles in because they still look "Poodly" and it's a relatively easy clip to maintain (note, I do a daily brush out and bathe every 2-3 or so weeks). I groom at home so it's easier to 'maintain' because I can do touch-ups as often as I like):


Alexander the Great striking a pose 2 by RowanGreene, on Flickr


Alexander the Great striking a pose by RowanGreene, on Flickr

These clips were taken on grooming day (right after). They don't always look as 'neat.' LOL 
I'm thinking about putting them in the Miami since it's been so hot this summer! I'm just not sure if I can get the bracelets right. 

Scroll down a bit and you'll find a thread on "Favorite Grooming Tools" that I started a while back. I found a lot of people own/prefer the Les Poochs slicker brush, among other trends. Good luck!

Thread: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/14443-grooming-supplies-your-favorites.html


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Well ideally i want to see my poodle clients every 4 weeks. IF the owners know how to bath/brush out properly you cn go every 2 months. every 3 months nd it's a lot of work and my price goes waaaaaaaaaaaay up 

but it depends- if you have shorter ears- shorter top knot- not a big tail- you are gong to be able to upkeep it way easier and get longer between grooms 

i always say- my goal when grooming is to ideally find a style/length that works for the upkeep the owners will do, the length of time between grooming an a look that they like. Sometimes what they like- is not what they can keep upor needs to be modified

that said- my biggest words of warning- that i see get lot of clients COAT CHANGE will get ya- puppy coat you might find brushing 1x a week and having four inches of hair is absolutely fne with 2 months between grooms. you will NOT get through coat change with that routine/hair length. Rght now i have bout four inches on bella- brushing daily- but been two weeks since her last bath? i'm in matt city (nd i've got professional tools to use) so when suddenly the matts just start coming and your brushing away- realize it aint you- and get her shved on down shorter.


----------

